# Proud to introduce: AURORA (trailermusic)



## ValentinBoomes (Feb 17, 2013)

hey,

I am new here, would be so great to get some feedback for my new track AURORA:

https://soundcloud.com/valentin-boomes/aurora

best,

Valentin


----------



## Generdyn (May 16, 2013)

Hey dude!

Yeah man i like that, it's got a great vibe! And it doesn't sound too electronic, which is excellent!

I love how the rhythm builds after the 1:04 mark, really creative!

I'm following on Soundcloud now, so I really look forward to what will be coming next!

Regards,
Generdyn


----------

